# 3..or 4. truck Shays-water?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I notice in pics of, particularly, 3 truck Shays, a water tube or column which seems to go to the water tender. Anyone know how this works, was it standard on all of them? The column seems quite large considering the smaller hose they carried. Bill


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bill, the shay usually contained a pump and large suction hose on the locomotive to pull water out of a nearby creek or pond. On 3 truck shays, the water was carried in the larger tender but the pump was on the locomotive, so the water column was swung over the fill hatch to get the water from the pump into the tender.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation....makes sense. The only application of the 'column' I've 'seen' has been on the pics of the Bachmann 3 trucks. I haven't seen any mounted in any of the pics I've seen, either in my one logging book, or surfing the web. I'm guessing it must have been stowed somewhere..like atop the tender...after filling. Bill


----------

